# How to get the right to buy and sell?



## Tom1103 (Aug 19, 2014)

How long do i have to be registered to get the right to buy and sell in the marketplace? im not going to do and dodgy dealing or rob anyone. I just wanna get buying stuff.

cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Number of posts not disclosed as it may not be fixed..
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Hoggy.


----------

